# Looking for a Portland group



## Vestrial (Oct 30, 2007)

My girlfriend and I (25, 32, respectively), just moved to Portland and are looking for a group to join.  We're looking for a mature group, preferably one that's been around for a while (sucks to join a new group only to have it fall apart in a few weeks), and that isnt too hardcore. (Gf is new to RPing, read: total noob, so I'd prefer a group that doesnt mind that she may need some help along the way)  

I've gamed for about 15 years, in more systems than I can remember.   I'd prefer a D&D game, since that's what the gf knows, but we're open to anything. (especially Earthdawn or Exalted)


----------



## wally (Oct 30, 2007)

We are always looking to add new members to our group. 

We game on Tuesdays, but are looking to start a new game on another night. 

We play D&D 3.0, and other d20 games. We game at my house which is near a Max line. We are gamers in our 20s and 30s with a lot of experience between all of us. We also don't mind new gamers, as we always welcome new people to gaming. 

Send me an email if you want more info.

-wally


----------

